# Pennsylvania



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I am considering doing some work, in Pennsylvania, beginning this fall. I am interested in snow removal for winter work. I have been doing (primarily commercial but some residential too) snow removal contracting since '04 with an excellent customer satisfaction record (references available). Check my signature for my equipment. I also have a 10 whl dump truck, and I will have access to another, and an 18 wheeler if I make the move. I am also considering adding a blade or a Horst snow wing for the loader. We generally don't apply salt or liquid de-icers, in S/W CO, so I don't have any equipment for application. I would be willing to upfit for the right jobs/contracts. I will also have my Western MVP (10'-6" with the wings) mounted by then.
If I go (I'm actaully making palns to check things out next month) I will be S/W of Pittsburg. Probably in the Canonsburg area. I would like to get any information that I can. Networking, possible sub contracting, leads, suggestions. I am at ground zero now so any replies are welcome.
Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

DGODGR;1071191 said:


> I am considering doing some work, in Pennsylvania, beginning this fall. I am interested in snow removal for winter work. I have been doing (primarily commercial but some residential too) snow removal contracting since '04 with an excellent customer satisfaction record (references available). Check my signature for my equipment. I also have a 10 whl dump truck, and I will have access to another, and an 18 wheeler if I make the move. I am also considering adding a blade or a Horst snow wing for the loader. We generally don't apply salt or liquid de-icers, in S/W CO, so I don't have any equipment for application. I would be willing to upfit for the right jobs/contracts. I will also have my Western MVP (10'-6" with the wings) mounted by then.
> If I go (I'm actaully making palns to check things out next month) I will be S/W of Pittsburg. Probably in the Canonsburg area. I would like to get any information that I can. Networking, possible sub contracting, leads, suggestions. I am at ground zero now so any replies are welcome.
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


I can't comment on the Pittsburg scene but 2 hours north is already advertising for subs. You would be one of about a bazzilion plower's. Pittsburg doesn't get a whole lot of snow, maybe a couple good events a season but I'm sure the guys who live there will chime in.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah like brian said we don't get a ton of snow money here is usally in salt pittsburgh is salt crazy and if you don't have a salter/s its going to be kind of tough


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

deere615;1071644 said:


> Yeah like brian said we don't get a ton of snow money here is usally in salt pittsburgh is salt crazy and if you don't have a salter/s its going to be kind of tough


Great game Sunday!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Brian Young;1071663 said:


> Great game Sunday!


haha I never really watched I happened to turn it on at the winning touch down


----------



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

Sent you a pm about work- Call me ASAP


----------

